# ideal pack for a BRP SC18



## Dynamic_e (Jun 2, 2003)

Picked up 4 rental SC18's for a fella here for my nephews to beat around with in the local tennis courts and get the hang of RC. Put all the electronics in and just need to figure out batteries. Will either of these work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intellect-Battery-IB-2000mah-2A-4-8v-receiver-pack-F2-/260618157569?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cae0d7e01

Or

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intellect-Battery-IB-1600mah-2-3A-4-8v-Receiver-Pack-/380241796466?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58882d5d72


If not, i was planning on just getting raw 2/3A cells from CBP and soldering them toghther. Thank guys!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

They would work! We run 4 2/3 a cells in all of our BRP stuff.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The 4 aa batteries will fit the cars better and give you more run time.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

max amps has a nice pack:
http://www.maxamps.com/MA-1600-4Cell-ERevo-Pair.htm


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike at turn 4 hobbies sells the team scream packs. That is what we are all using. You should bring your son to race the youth class on saturdays. its in west boylston.


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Oh yeah Jeff. I could deal with Vincent's awesome dance moves and quotes 2 times a week. But it'd have to be monday haha.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have run Max amps, Ib's and Team scream. I found they all perform the same on short oval. When we ran at Freddies in Ohio with Bud and the Ohio guys at a much bigger track we used match cells from Team Scream. http://teamscreamracing.com/product.php?id=372 At our track I use the IB's http://www.all-battery.com/intellect23a1600mah.aspx and the Max Amps. http://www.maxamps.com/MA-1600-Cell.htm And have had no problems.With lap times or lap count. 

Hope this helps
Good Luck


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

we run 4 AA packs on our short carpet oval. I've had some sanyo eneloops run strong for 3 6-minute heats. we have also used the green Rayovac rechargables, but they are only good for 2 heats between charges.


----------

